# My journey to 700 thousand miles !



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

My Focus has 693,985 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Damn!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you know the rule is all cars under 300k. maybe its changed..i would wand a newer car after 400k if i was making cash..
its gone now .TLC IS 300 K


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> My Focus has 693,985 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


How many times have you beaten your wife in this car?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> My Focus has 693,985 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


I'm guessing it sounds like a colonial era wagon over bumps.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I'm guessing it sounds like a colonial era wagon over bumps.


I'm guessing it's more bullying. 

Similar to a bully on the playground using an exaggerated stutter in a loud voice while in the proximity of a smaller child who stutters.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> How many times have you beaten your wife in this car?


No chance dude has a wife , more likely he’s the wife in the relationship 😉


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> My Focus has 693,985 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


Did you buy it new or used and if used, how many miles did it have?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

My first year 2016 I drove my 2007 Prius which I still have and it has 380 thousand and runs like brand new. I bought the Focus brand new in July 2008 and have used it exclusively. My Uber app says I have 18,180 trips in 6 years and change. My Lyft app says 5,978 rides in 6.3 years. I drive exclusively for Lyft now and am a platinum driver. I drive days exclusively and start around 5 am and end about 9 pm. Except for car issues and or illness I drive everyday because I enjoy it and enjoy the money.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> My first year 2016 I drove my 2007 Prius which I still have and it has 380 thousand and runs like brand new. I bought the Focus brand new in July 2008 and have used it exclusively. My Uber app says I have 18,180 trips in 6 years and change. My Lyft app says 5,978 rides in 6.3 years. I drive exclusively for Lyft now and am a platinum driver. I drive days exclusively and start around 5 am and end about 9 pm. Except for car issues and or illness I drive everyday because I enjoy it and enjoy the money.


Is this the same car you give underage children rides in? 

Are sex offenders allowed to be with children unaccompanied?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’d like to see proof of that. Please include a picture.

FORD
Fix or Repair Daily & Found On Road Dead


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

You've spent 700k miles in a 2008 Ford Focus??? That sounds horrible.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> You've spent 700k miles in a 2008 Ford Focus??? That sounds horrible.


Worse. He spent hours bullying someone, calling him a liar, and getting others to call him a liar all over a claim that was never made. The claim was made up by op. 
When called out on the ridiculousness of repeatedly citing "evidence" to disprove the claim, which wasn't made and op freely admits wasn't made He made this thread to futher mock the person he's bullying. 

Typical little "member" syndrome.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> I drive exclusively for Lyft now and am a platinum driver.


An amazing accomplishment! All that’s left to do now is get that GED ya been promising your mom for the last 30 years, make her proud too!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> How many times have you beaten your wife in this car?


I think this happens in the Applebee's parking lot...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> My Focus has 693,985 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


How many transmissions though?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> I think this happens in the Applebee's parking lot...


Waffle House.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Worse. He spent hours bullying someone, calling him a liar, and getting others to call him a liar all over a claim that was never made. The claim was made up by op.
> When called out on the ridiculousness of repeatedly citing "evidence" to disprove the claim, which wasn't made and op freely admits wasn't made He made this thread to futher mock the person he's bullying.
> 
> Typical little "member" syndrome.


Which little member? His Schwartz or him on the forum?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Which little member? His Schwartz or him on the forum?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 674483


So I guessed right with the Schwartz (reference from Spaceballs). 😀


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh geez, lucky me


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh geez, lucky me
> View attachment 674484


I find it creepy when anyone follows me. I’m sure I’m ignored more than followed. I don’t follow anyone, so call me a loser.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I find it creepy when anyone follows me.


Indeed! It is creepy


Oh wait. Hmmm


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> My first year 2016 I drove my 2007 Prius which I still have and it has 380 thousand and runs like brand new. I bought the Focus brand new in July 2008 and have used it exclusively. My Uber app says I have 18,180 trips in 6 years and change. My Lyft app says 5,978 rides in 6.3 years. I drive exclusively for Lyft now and am a platinum driver. I drive days exclusively and start around 5 am and end about 9 pm. Except for car issues and or illness I drive everyday because I enjoy it and enjoy the money.


Why on god's green earth, would anyone want to spend 16 hrs a day carting around ungrateful cheapskates, good god, McDonald's pays better


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I’d like to see proof of that. Please include a picture.
> 
> FORD
> Fix or Repair Daily & Found On Road Dead


1 IN 100,000,000 FORDS


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Indeed! It is creepy
> 
> 
> Oh wait. Hmmm
> View attachment 674491


LOL, now that truly made me laugh. You can drop me and add your alter ego, Heisen. 😀


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

How many transmissions did you replace?


----------



## LexusDude408 (Oct 26, 2021)

My 2018 Corolla used only for Uber is at 54k miles. Only drive part time now and only for Uber. My 2008 Lexus IS250 is at 131k miles and used to drive around town, run errands and other misc driving. I work from home so I don’t drive that much. And I thought that 131k miles on my Lexus was a lot! 700k? Wow


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

LexusDude408 said:


> My 2018 Corolla used only for Uber is at 54k miles. Only drive part time now and only for Uber. My 2008 Lexus IS250 is at 131k miles and used to drive around town, run errands and other misc driving. I work from home so I don’t drive that much. And I thought that 131k miles on my Lexus was a lot! 700k? Wow


I used to own a 2008 Lexus RX 350. I loved that car. It was the Coach Leather edition.


----------

